
Delta Chat – WhatsApp Like Messenger over IMAP - olivier-tille
https://delta.chat/en/
======
scblock
Previous discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19216827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19216827)

------
StreakyCobra
Related HN post 6 days ago about COI (Delta is discussed as well):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19216077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19216077)

------
theon144
So, does it clutter up my inbox when I use it? Or does it delete the messages
on arrival? Or does it file them in a special IMAP folder?

This was also apparently asked the last time this was posted to HN and still
isn't answered in their FAQ :(

------
arendtio
Tried it a few days ago and it made a quite polished impression. I hope COI
and Delta.chat will join forces and define a standard algorithm to convert
e-mails to instant messages (and e2e encryption).

Otherwise, we might end up with incompatible clients within the same protocol.

~~~
olivier-tille
They do use a common core: [https://github.com/deltachat/deltachat-
core](https://github.com/deltachat/deltachat-core)

------
y0ghur7_xxx
This looks really nice. Can't wait to try it out later today. Anyone with a
gmail account can use it, and there is no need to install the app if you don't
want to.

~~~
admax88q
My main complaint about DeltaChat is that their threading model doesn't work
with gmails threading model.

As a result when using it to message gmail friends their inbox is cluttered
with a new thread for every single message I send. I haven't checked if it's
due to the subject changing or if they don't properly set In-Reply-
To/References, but its mildly annoying for my contacts.

Of course if they are properly setting In-Reply-To and References headers in
the message, well then my complaint is really with gmail.

------
steeleduncan
Is this the same as the COI protocol[1] that came up a few days ago?

[1] [https://www.coi-dev.org/](https://www.coi-dev.org/)

~~~
psic4t
The COI FAQ says:

"We are cooperating with Delta.Chat for it to also use COI to provide more
features, we are contributing to the C-Kernel of it."

~~~
olivier-tille
Exactly, that's what I was told yesterday as well. They're collaborating on
[https://github.com/deltachat/deltachat-
core](https://github.com/deltachat/deltachat-core)

